# Turning HT Layout 90 Degrees?



## hat_man (Feb 19, 2009)

I am designing a new HT for the basement, and I am limited to an area that is about 10 x 15. From some prelim research, it seems that the recommended distance I need from the screen to the sitting area is less than the width of 3 or 4 reclining chairs plus aisle space (To me, it looks like things get tight when trying to do 2 rows of seats in 15 feet, so I am thinking 1 long row instead). Anyway, my question is, is there any issues to be concerned about when the width of your HT is less than the depth? Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I assume the question was is there a problem with the length being less than the width. Ideally, you want the longest dimension of the room to be your length. That said, there are always exceptions based on the situation, symmetry in the front, etc.

Also, you should really identify seating position first, regardless of the screen and then get a screen of appropriate size based on that distance. Forcing seating position based on screen size will lead to poor results in terms of acoustics and surround field.

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Bryan.

Can you post a rough sketch of the basement so we can take a look and maybe give you some ideas???:yes:

Pictures will be nice too...


----------

